# Is this bad?



## Claviger (Jul 9, 2013)

Setup:
DD Audio M3b @ 2ohms
DD Audio 9512i (D4)
2.7cf box tuned to 36.5 in an SUV

Put it on the meter today and put up a legal sealed 139.8 @ 44hz (cabin resonance). Sealed on music was 137.6 sealed, 133.2 windows down.

Considering my equipment, power (about 1600ish), and that it is in a musical box is this in the right ballpark or is something way off?

Ran a sweep and -3db points were 33hz and 65hz.

PS: I am well aware that my sub with D2 instead of D4 on my amp in an SPL box can burp 150+, thanks.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Is that in a trunk? If so, that's not a bad number





Claviger said:


> Setup:
> DD Audio M3b @ 2ohms
> DD Audio 9512i (D4)
> 2.7cf box tuned to 36.5 in an SUV
> ...


----------



## Claviger (Jul 9, 2013)

Not a trunk car, mid-size SUV:


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Its really hard to say. There are just to many variables to say you should be hitting a certain number with whatever equipment. Also loud to the ear and loud on a mic are two completely different things. I would say its not a bad score, but you could probably gain with a bunch of testing and tuning.


----------



## Claviger (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

I am not really concerned with chasing a couple tenths here or there, really I am just concerned that I am in the right ball park to confirm nothing is glaringly wrong with my setup.

The short list in the near future has either a second 9512 being added in 4cf net shared @ 36 hz using 2 D4 subs for a 1 ohm load to get full power out of the m3b or a single D1.5 DD Z15 carbon cone/carbon cap built for SQ not burps. Either will get full power out of the m3b, just two different routes of doing so. 

For volume I suspect the two 9512s will be a db or two louder, but as far as keeping the quality clear and nearly as loud (as well as a nigh indestructable woofer + the "no one else has one factor for daily use") I am leaning towards the Z.

Suggestions?


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

If you are looking for SQ a DD9500 or DD Z is not the right sub. If you want a loud car that will bump thats fine but its not SQ. I would just go for what you think sounds best. And with some testing and tuning you could gain more than a few tenths. Basic stuff like port/sub direction can change your score by a couple dB. But just because it meters higher doesnt necessarily mean it will sound louder. So I wouldnt bother with looking at a meter just tweak till you're happy with how it sounds and how loud it plays.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

if there doors and windows and car are still one then it isn't that bad
dude your a bass head though that is a lot


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

something's not right, I would want 144 even in SQ porting.

1600 clean on a 9515 in mid-size SUV should net mid 40's, try shortening your port for fart purposes to see what the limitation is, then go back to SQ tune for daily ground pound.

it may be your box is breathing, or you might have to reduce some parasitic losses as your ride might be absorbing right where you want it tightened up.

either way, don't let the people breaking records with 10K to 20K setups, make your member seem small by comparison, you didn't put in for the big snake model, right?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Not bad, but not great. 

Caj is right. 

Tune around where your car peaks at and go from there.


----------

